# Photos of our special boy



## Getitia (Aug 20, 2004)

This is one of our favorite colts - Buckeye WCF Classical Muzak. For 2004, out of 11 shows, he was undefeated in Classic Shetland Colt of Current year along with winning several Grands and Reserves in open competition- at the world show he won World Reserve Champion Jr Stallion and then the extra time to mature helped him at Congress - where he won National Congress Champion Colt of Current Year, National Champion Futurity, National Champion Sweepstakes, National Reserve Champion Jr Stallion and National Reserve Grand Champion Under Stallion along with winning Champion, owned, shown and bred Stallion, and being 1/2 of the National Reserve Champion Produce of Dam -







Thanks for letting me share and thanks to forum member Kim Miller for taking this outstanding photo of Zak when he was just 3 months of age


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 20, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]How wonderful! He is gorgeous![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Erica (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh I LOVE Him Getita



..........clone another one for next year in the other sex for me


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 20, 2004)

Getitia he is gorgeous but all of your horses take you breath away seen many at the shows. Congratulations.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 20, 2004)

i got to see him at congress and he took my breath away! actually i had to go look at him several times didnt i getitia?? LOL


----------



## crponies (Aug 20, 2004)

What a handsome boy he is! I suppose I met him in June, didn't I? There were so many gorgeous minis and ponies I don't remember for sure


----------



## ponygirltx (Aug 21, 2004)

What can I say, but WOW!!! I would love to see him in person. Talk about a look at me personality!!!!

Jamie


----------



## Bess Kelly (Aug 21, 2004)

That is an awesome, awesome baby!! Be sure to post a pic next year so we can watch that guy grow up. If you find you don't have room for him anymore, get my addy and ship him to me.


----------



## CountryHaven (Aug 21, 2004)

That boy is built! What a future he has.


----------



## Lewella (Aug 21, 2004)

Like Kaykay I got to see him in person at Congress






He's a stunner, no doubt about it!


----------



## Cathy_H (Aug 21, 2004)

Getitia ... He sure is BEAUTIFUL.....And I sure am glad I have a half sister to him (well - will soon have her anyway) .... (Lee told me to say that)........................ Lee said he is an absolutely beautiful colt and I AGREE..... CONGRATULATIONS! (Cathy)


----------



## kaykay (Aug 22, 2004)

hi lewella

I had never seen him before and russ and I went over to see all of getitias horses. Russ said if you could which one would you buy. Well guess who i picked LOL


----------



## Gail (Sep 12, 2004)

Getitia I love Lee's foals! I'm very happy with my filly from this year and Girl just told me she is going to give me a beautiful B/W filly next Spring also! I can hardly wait!

Your other horses/ponies aren't to shabby either. LOL Anyone of them can come live here.


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Sep 13, 2004)

WOW congratulations!!!!


----------

